# Can I improve quality of VHS to DVD transfers



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm using a lite-on LVW 5115ghc DVD recorder and a Zenth speak-ez VHS player recorder. My transfers from VHS to DVD are pretty grainy, much worse than the original recording I'm currently getting with the Zenith. What can I do to improve this situation?

All DVD's are recorded on SLP. because they are 6hr vhs tapes, made about 15-20 years ago. Quality is still pretty good on the VHS because I don't play them often. 

Would better connectors work. Is it my Lite-on DVD recorder? Would a vhs>DVD recorder help me? 

I know my VHS's will waste away soon if I do nothing. What can I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the content of the vhs tapes ?
and whats the source - camera, TV, pre-recorded tape


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It has recently been shown that there is very little difference in quality between cables.
However that was for digital recording and the VHS is analogue, so there could be severe losses. The cable length is most important. 

Yes a vhs to dvd recorder would help.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

etaf said:


> whats the content of the vhs tapes ?
> and whats the source - camera, TV, pre-recorded tape


The source is recorded movies and TV shows.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm afraid we are unable to help here due to the fact that its copyright material and although you can save for time shift purposes , its not really meant to be kept and certainly not transferred

so I'm closing the post here


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What I did notice in original post, is that you are using 6 hour VHS tapes
That means that you recorded on Long play, so you will have got a vastly reduced quality anyway
It wouldn't have been greatly noticeable on an older analog TV but when you attempted to transfer to DVD ( digital) then the artifacts & graininess transferred over with it 
I still have an old VHS player & lots of tapes and when I watch them on the old Analog TV, they look fine. But when I plug it into a HD Digital flat screen TV, the images are very grainy & terrible 

Apart from the copyright aspects, there is absolutely nothing you can do to inmprove the quality of the images, except take the tapes to a professional digital image conversion company where they can resample & hopefully improve the images

However that is very expensive and even then you might not see a great difference. Many of the TV companies in UK have digitized their old stock of films & shows that was stored on tape & in some cases you can see a difference, but in a lot of cases, it is still grainy


----------

